# commercial wiring and installations



## jackg (May 8, 2015)

I just finished a certified electricians course. Unfortunately, the lab portions of the course were pretty sparse and far from relevant in the current market. I got a job purely by happenstance and availability working as an electrician's helper in a company that does commercial refrigeration installations. I've only been on the job for two days but it's abundantly clear why on-the-job experience is required in order to obtain advanced licensing. What I'd like to know is what tools and materials (books, computer programs etc.) might be helpful in learning how to read wiring plans and properly carry out the actual wiring of said plans. The site that I worked at (essentially completed already) was a fairly large supermarket, so think refrigerated rooms and long stand alone refrigeration units as well as open faced horizontal wall units (for lack of knowledge of what these units are actually called). My goal is to be able to read the wiring plans and carry them out. Any help and recommended material greatly appreciated. My current plan is to stick it out here until I've gathered enough experience to be a more palatable hire to an air conditioning company, which appears to be a more profitable area of expertise in my region. So, I'm also open to suggestions in regard to learning and understanding wiring and installation in that area of the field. note: I'm not particularly interested in anything that focuses on law or safety since I'm not currently residing in the US or Europe and I already possess and have access to material which applies to my region. Thanks


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

jackg said:


> I just finished a certified electricians course. Unfortunately, the lab portions of the course were pretty sparse and far from relevant in the current market. I got a job purely by happenstance and availability working as an electrician's helper in a company that does commercial refrigeration installations. I've only been on the job for two days but it's abundantly clear why on-the-job experience is required in order to obtain advanced licensing. What I'd like to know is what tools and materials (books, computer programs etc.) might be helpful in learning how to read wiring plans and properly carry out the actual wiring of said plans. The site that I worked at (essentially completed already) was a fairly large supermarket, so think refrigerated rooms and long stand alone refrigeration units as well as open faced horizontal wall units (for lack of knowledge of what these units are actually called). My goal is to be able to read the wiring plans and carry them out. Any help and recommended material greatly appreciated. My current plan is to stick it out here until I've gathered enough experience to be a more palatable hire to an air conditioning company, which appears to be a more profitable area of expertise in my region. So, I'm also open to suggestions in regard to learning and understanding wiring and installation in that area of the field. note: I'm not particularly interested in anything that focuses on law or safety since I'm not currently residing in the US or Europe and I already possess and have access to material which applies to my region. Thanks


Welcome to the forum..:thumbup:

*American Electricians' Handbook, Sixteenth Edition*



*Modern Refrigeration and Air Conditioning 
*




*Klein Tools 5300*

 *10-Piece Electrician's Tool Set with Pouch, Belt and Hand Tools*

*Fluke T5-1000 1000-Volt Continuity USA Electric Tester*


----------

